# AMD arbeitet an eigenem Physik Standard



## fresh_dumbledore (21. September 2009)

*Der Standard für Physik Berechnung auf der GPU?*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie bsn berichtet ist AMD jüngst eine Partnerschaft mit Bullet eingegangen.So soll eine Offene Physik Bibliothek auf den Markt gebracht werden, die nicht nur mit Radeons, sondern auch mit Grafikkarten aller anderen Hersteller Kompatibel sein soll. Die bereits vorhandene quell offene Physik Bibliothek von Bullet soll zu diesem Zweck mit Open CL erweitert werden, so dass sie auch auf Grafikkarten verwendbar ist. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



Wenn dieses Vorhaben gelingt, dürfte das ein weiterer wichtiger Schritt in Richtung offener Physik Standard sein, den die Spielentwickler so Herbeisehnen.

Quelle:www.ht4u.net​


----------



## KILLTHIS (21. September 2009)

*AW: AMD arbeitet an eigenem Physik Standart*

Das finde ich echt gut! So ein elitärer Unfug wie PhysX ist meiner Ansicht nacht echt... zum Würgen.
Zudem wäre ein offener Standard weitaus besser für die Entwickler. Wenn man mal an Lizenzgebühren, etc. denkt.


----------



## Dude-01 (21. September 2009)

*AW: AMD arbeitet an eigenem Physik Standart*

Hört sich echt gut an!
@Fresh Dumbledore: Standard endet mit D!


----------



## Shady (21. September 2009)

*AW: AMD arbeitet an eigenem Physik Standart*

Wäre ja schön, wenn es einen einheitlichen Standar*d* geben würde.
Aber die Frage ist, ob sich nVidia auch mit darauf einlässt, sie haben schließlich PhysX mit CUDA...


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. September 2009)

*AW: AMD arbeitet an eigenem Physik Standart*

1. Standar[highlight]D[/highlight]
2. Hoffentlich taugts auch und basiert auf D3D oder OpenCL.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (21. September 2009)

*AW: AMD arbeitet an eigenem Physik Standart*

Jaja,habs schon geändert...


----------



## Masterwana (21. September 2009)

hmm.. jetzt noch so was wie Physix nur von AMD?
Und das kurz vor der Einführung von DX11, wo Physikberechnung Einfacher per GPU berechnet werden kann, ohne auf einen mehr oder weniger externen standard wie Physik zurück greifen zu müssen.

*Kopfschüttel*


----------



## KILLTHIS (21. September 2009)

Masterwana schrieb:


> hmm.. jetzt noch so was wie Physix nur von AMD?
> Und das kurz vor der Einführung von DX11, wo Physikberechnung Einfacher per GPU berechnet werden kann, ohne auf einen mehr oder weniger externen standard wie Physik zurück greifen zu müssen.
> 
> *Kopfschüttel*


Sozusagen. Nur eben nicht auf AMD limitiert, sondern aufgrund der Eventuellen OpenCL-Erweiterung auch von anderen Grafikkarten nutzbar, sofern das natürlich eingerichtet wird - ein Vorteil gegenüber Nvidia, denn wenn NVidia hier nicht aufpasst, dann war ihre Investition in PhysX eigentlich so ziemlich eine Fehlinvestition, möchte man meinen.
Zudem ist der offene Standard leichter zugänglich für Entwickler, die dann nicht zwangsläufig an Nvidia gebunden sind und die Physik mehr oder minder darauf zusammenschneiden müssen.


----------



## Zerebo (21. September 2009)

Das klingt nach einem Schritt in die richtige Richtung.Gpu Physik wird sich doch erst durchsetzen wenn es auf Nvidia und Ati Karten läuft.
Ich hoffe das Nvidia das auch einsieht und sich nicht quer stellt.Dann bekommen wir vlt. auch eine neue Generation von Gameplayphysik und vlt. sogar total innovative Spiele.


----------



## Masterwana (21. September 2009)

PhysX war /ist eine Fehlinvestition seitens Nvidia.
Da AMD/ATI ja nicht bereit war, aus Angst zuviel seiner eigenen Architektur preiszugeben, PhysiX-Lizenzen zuerwerben, hat sich das Thema PhysX quasi von selbst erledigt.

In der Aktuellen Gamestar steht ein Interesseanter Artikel zum Thema DX11 und Physik.
Darin steht: "Abhilfe könnte da aber der Compute Shader von DirectX11 bringen, der eine flexible Programmierung von Physik sowohl für kommende Geforce- als auch Radeon-Generationen bringt"

Quelle:Gamestar, Magazin, Seite 129


----------



## KILLTHIS (21. September 2009)

Nun ja, aber erst durch das Eintreten eines Offenen Standards seitens ATI wird es sich als richtige Fehlinvestition herausstellen... Nvidia's "Streckenpferd" wird also elendig verrecken, zumal es eh schon seit Anfang im Sterben liegt.


----------



## Masterwana (21. September 2009)

Ganz deiner Meinung, PhysX nur für Effekte ist meiner Meinung nur Geldmacherei!

Auch wenns Teilweise, Hammer aussieht!!!  -Aber das ist ein anders Thema.


----------



## KILLTHIS (21. September 2009)

Naja, da muss erst noch das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis stimmen. Ich hoffe, ATI hält, was es verspricht und implentiert OpenCL.


----------



## Bucklew (22. September 2009)

Also ist damit Havok und im speziellen HavokFX tot?


----------



## KILLTHIS (22. September 2009)

Naja, wenn man bedenkt, dass Havok von Intel gekauft wurde und AMD ursprünglich mit Havok zusammenarbeiten wollte aber nun auf Bullet setzt... würde ich keine positive Zukunft aussprechen.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (22. September 2009)

Masterwana schrieb:


> In der Aktuellen Gamestar steht ein Interesseanter Artikel zum Thema DX11 und Physik.
> Darin steht: "Abhilfe könnte da aber der Compute Shader von DirectX11 bringen, der eine flexible Programmierung von Physik sowohl für kommende Geforce- als auch Radeon-Generationen bringt"
> 
> Quelle:Gamestar, Magazin, Seite 129


 
Das kannst du Heute schon haben, mit OpenCL! So umgeht man auch noch den DX11 Standard und kann das auf OpenGL only Systemen ausführen.

Ich denke nicht, dass sich AMD diese Chance nehmen lässt, das als offenen Standard durch zusetzen. Sie verdienen vllt. kein geld damit aber ihr Image wird dadurch auf jeden fall aufpuliert.

Und man muss eine Physik Bibliothek haben, da man sonst bei jeder Engine sowas immer neu programmieren muss. Man kann ja z.B. auch nicht einfach ein raytraced Bild über GPGPU rendern. Ein Renderer muss dennoch geschrieben werden, der auch gut parallelisiert - So auch bei diese Physik-Engine.

@Bucklew:
Sieht wohl so aus, wer weiß was da Firmenintern passiert ist, besonders mit Intel. Die schenken AMD ja auch nix.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (22. September 2009)

Seit wann läuft OpenCL überhaupt auf AMD-GPUs? Bisher hat afaik nur Nvidia diesen Standard auf seinen GPUs zum laufen gebracht bzw es wirklich angekündigt. Ich frage mich allerdings, ob OpenCL genauso performant wie CUDA, Stream oder die kommenden Compute Shader ist. Letztendlich funktioniert das ganze afaik so, dass Befehle von OpenCL während der Ausführung zuerst in CUDA übersetzt werden müssen, wohingegen DX11- und CUDA/Stream-Befehle direkt über die Treiber zum GPU gelangen.

Nvidia könnte PhysX jederzeit auf OpenCL oder DX11 umschreiben und schon liefe es auch auf AMD-GPUs, wogegen sich AMD ja lange gesträubt hat, da sie es ja praktisch noch nichtmal geschenkt haben wollten. Hätte Nvidia denen tatsächlich Teile ihrer GPU-Architektur abgeschaut, hätten sie sie mit gutem Recht in Grund und Boden klagen können.


----------



## jojo0077 (22. September 2009)

Masterwana schrieb:


> hmm.. jetzt noch so was wie Physix nur von AMD?
> Und das kurz vor der Einführung von DX11, wo Physikberechnung Einfacher per GPU berechnet werden kann, ohne auf einen mehr oder weniger externen standard wie Physik zurück greifen zu müssen.
> 
> *Kopfschüttel*


DX11 bringt noch immer keine Physik-Bibliothek mit ...
PhysX oder ähnliches werden wir auch in Zukunft brauchen, nur eben, dass dies dann nicht mehr über CUDA / Stream läuft sondern OpenCL bzw. Compute Shader. Das heißt zukünftige Bibliotheken laufen auf jeder DX11-GPU aber DX11 selbst wird definitiv keine eigene Physik-Bib mitbringen.

Naja wenn AMDs Plan klappt würde ich sagen OWNED Intel+Nvidia   Havok is futsch und PhysX auch (außer sie portieren PhysX auch für OpenCL oder Compute Shader).

Edit: Wenn ich mir die Folie so angucke sieht man oben rechts um den Kreis auch noch die Namen Havok und Pixelux. Ich vermute, dass AMD nicht nur Bullet für OpenCL anpassen will sondern eben auch Havok und Pixelux (is das auch ne Physik-Engine?).

Hier noch ein Wiki-Zitat zur Khronos-Group (in der Mitte des Kreises):
"Die *Khronos Group* ist ein im Jahr 2000 gegründetes Industriekonsortium, das sich für die Erstellung und Verwaltung von offenen Standards im Multimedia-Bereich auf einer Vielzahl von Plattformen und Geräten einsetzt. Zu den über 100 Mitgliedern zählen unter anderem AMD, Intel, NVIDIA, SGI, Google sowie Sun Microsystems."
Ich kannte sie nicht ... ^^


----------



## kuer (22. September 2009)

DAs wäre der richtige Weg. Nur offene Standards haben eine Zukunft. Nichts gegen NV, aber da standen andere Gründe im Hintergrund bei PhysX. Ich bin mal gespannt was AMD/ATI davon hält. Versprechungen habe ich schon viele gehört. Ich würde es begrüßen


----------



## tm0975 (22. September 2009)

*AW: AMD arbeitet an eigenem Physik Standart*



Shady schrieb:


> Wäre ja schön, wenn es einen einheitlichen Standar*d* geben würde.
> Aber die Frage ist, ob sich nVidia auch mit darauf einlässt, sie haben schließlich PhysX mit CUDA...



Es reicht, wenn sich die Software-Entwicler darauf einlassen. Freut mich, diese Nachricht zu hören. Sie zeigt, dass die Firmenphilosophie bei AMD auf den Kunden ziehlt und nicht auf permanente Geldscheffelei und Abschottung sowie Mißbrauch der Marktmacht. Natürlich könnte AMD auh mal wieder in die Gewinnzone kommen, aber ich denke, das werden sie am ende des Jahres. Die neuen Radeons sind prima und die GrKas von Nvidiaa waren wir dieses Jahr wohl eher nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## KTMDoki (22. September 2009)

na endlich geht da mal was weiter!

AMD schlägt definitiv den richtigen Weg ein mit einen offenen Standard...

Hoffe nur, dass die Spezifikationen so schnell wie möglich raus kommen/fertig gestellt sind


----------



## DaStash (22. September 2009)

Das war doch schon lange klar das mit DX11 ein Open Physix Standart kommen wird, der GPU übergreifend funktionieren wird und damit PhysX überflüssig machen wird.

MfG


----------



## frEnzy (22. September 2009)

Klar war das natürlisch schon lange. Aber jetzt gibts den ersten Kandidaten


----------



## Masterwana (22. September 2009)

*@ MysticBinary82, jojo0077:* Mir ist schon klar das DX11 keine Physik-Bibliothek mit bringt. 
Es geht in meinem zitiertem Satz viel mehr darum daß sich jetzt Physik (z.B. die eines Spiele Programmieres) viel einfacher auf der GraKa einfacher und als bestandteil des Spiels ausführen lässt.
Und nicht nur wie bei PhsyX für Effekte.


----------



## KTMDoki (22. September 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das war doch schon lange klar das mit DX11 ein Open Physix Standart kommen wird, der GPU übergreifend funktionieren wird und damit PhysX überflüssig machen wird.
> 
> MfG






frEnzy schrieb:


> Klar war das natürlisch schon lange. Aber jetzt gibts den ersten Kandidaten



so ist es!


----------



## Bucklew (22. September 2009)

KTMDoki schrieb:


> so ist es!


Zumindest wenn man immer noch nicht kapiert hat, dass DX11 keine Physiksoftware enthält


----------



## KTMDoki (22. September 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Zumindest wenn man immer noch nicht kapiert hat, dass DX11 keine Physiksoftware enthält



das sollte mittlerweile jedem klar sein


----------



## DaStash (22. September 2009)

Ich fände es sinnvoller wenn es einen einheitlichen Standart geben würde. Am besten sollte dieser gleich in dx11 als Bibliothek mit integriert werden. Mein Namensvorschlag: DirectPhysix. 

MfG


----------



## mr-lo (22. September 2009)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Seit wann läuft OpenCL überhaupt auf AMD-GPUs? Bisher hat afaik nur Nvidia diesen Standard auf seinen GPUs zum laufen gebracht bzw es wirklich angekündigt. Ich frage mich allerdings, ob OpenCL genauso performant wie CUDA, Stream oder die kommenden Compute Shader ist. Letztendlich funktioniert das ganze afaik so, dass Befehle von OpenCL während der Ausführung zuerst in CUDA übersetzt werden müssen, wohingegen DX11- und CUDA/Stream-Befehle direkt über die Treiber zum GPU gelangen.
> 
> Nvidia könnte PhysX jederzeit auf OpenCL oder DX11 umschreiben und schon liefe es auch auf AMD-GPUs, wogegen sich AMD ja lange gesträubt hat, da sie es ja praktisch noch nichtmal geschenkt haben wollten. Hätte Nvidia denen tatsächlich Teile ihrer GPU-Architektur abgeschaut, hätten sie sie mit gutem Recht in Grund und Boden klagen können.



Du wirst dich wundern, aber mit meiner alten ATI Rage Pro(.. Turbo AGP) konnte ich OpenGL-Spiele zocken. 
Ich glaube nicht das Nvidia PhysX für ATI-Karten anbeiten wird bzw. Physk umschreiben wird. Man hat ja erst vor kurzen den Parallelbetreib von ATI-Karten und Nvidia-Karten, wobei letzteres als PhysX-Beschleuniger dient, softwaremäßig gesperrt um Physik wirklich nvidia-only zu haben.


----------



## Bucklew (22. September 2009)

KTMDoki schrieb:


> das sollte mittlerweile jedem klar sein


scheinbar nicht viele, oder wie sollte man sonst "DX11 macht PhysX überflüssig" verstehen?


----------



## DaStash (22. September 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> scheinbar nicht viele, oder wie sollte man sonst "DX11 macht PhysX überflüssig" verstehen?


Weil mittelfristig es eine einheitliche Physikbibliothek oder wie du es ausdrückst, Software geben wird, dank OpenCl. Momentan werkelt quasi Nvidia und AMD an eigenen Varianten, dies wird, denke ich, nur übergangsweise sein, bis es einen einheitlichen Standart gibt. Und der wird denke ich nicht PhysiX heißen.

Deshalb auch die Aussage "DX11 mach PhysiX überflüssig". 

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (22. September 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Weil mittelfristig es eine einheitliche Physikbibliothek oder wie du es ausdrückst, Software geben wird, dank OpenCl. Momentan werkelt quasi Nvidia und AMD an eigenen Varianten, dies wird, denke ich, nur übergangsweise sein, bis es einen einheitlichen Standart gibt. Und der wird denke ich nicht PhysiX heißen.


Du glaubst also Nvidia und AMD geben ihre Engines jeweils auf und machen eine gemeinsame? Wovon träumst du sonst noch so nachts? PhysX und Bullet und vllt Havok werden einfach ko-existent sein. Warum auch nicht, werden sicherlich alle ihre Vor- und Nachteile haben.



DaStash schrieb:


> Deshalb auch die Aussage "DX11 mach PhysiX überflüssig".


Lerns erstmal schreiben, bevor du darüber große Zukunftsvisionen planst


----------



## DaStash (22. September 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Du glaubst also Nvidia und AMD geben ihre Engines jeweils auf und machen eine gemeinsame? Wovon träumst du sonst noch so nachts? PhysX und Bullet und vllt Havok werden einfach ko-existent sein. Warum auch nicht, werden sicherlich alle ihre Vor- und Nachteile haben.


Es wäre einfach sinnvoll Standarts zu definieren und das könnte man, wie auch bei den restlichen Grafikeffekten per DX machen. 


> Lerns erstmal schreiben, bevor du darüber große Zukunftsvisionen planst


Danke für den konstruktiv, dezenten Hinweis auf meinem Tippfehler. 

MfG


----------



## frEnzy (22. September 2009)

Och man Bucklew, werd mal nicht so persönlich. Davon hat hier keiner was.

Das beschissene an PhysX ist ja, dass es ausschließlich auf der Hardware eines Herstellers läuft und auch nur dann, wenn noch andere Einschränkugnen eingehalten werden. Darum wird es sich in dieser Art nie wirklich durchsetzen!

Dank DX11 gibt es nun endlich die Möglichkeit eine Physik-Engine zu betreiben, die eben nicht an bestimmte Hardware eines Herstellers gebunden ist, da die Berechnungen, die PhysX bisher über Cuda oder was auch immer gemacht hat, jetzt über eine Standard-Schnittstelle abgehandelt werden kann! Eine Schnittstelle, die wirklich jedem offen steht und von allen Herstellern standardmäßig mit DX11 unterstützt wird!

PhysX in seiner jetztigen Form hat keine Chance zu überleben! Es muss sich dem Standard öffnen, wenn es weiter genutzt werden will. Oder es wird halt sehr teuer für Nvidia, weil sie wieder mal ein Sponsoring der Entwickler betreiben müssten (wie "The Way It's Meant To Be Played"), damit weiterhin PhysX genutzt wird.


----------



## DaStash (22. September 2009)

frEnzy schrieb:


> PhysX in seiner jetztigen Form hat keine Chance zu überleben! Es muss sich dem Standard öffnen, wenn es weiter genutzt werden will. Oder es wird halt sehr teuer für Nvidia, weil sie wieder mal ein Sponsoring der Entwickler betreiben müssten (wie "The Way It's Meant To Be Played"), damit weiterhin PhysX genutzt wird.


Letzteres kann man mittelfristig ausschliessen da es für die Programmierer nicht lukrativ ist für zwei verschiedene Physikengines zu programmieren.

Deinen restlichen Ansichten stimme ich voll und ganz zu. 

MfG


----------



## frEnzy (22. September 2009)

Ich glaube auch nicht dran, dass sich Nvidia auf Dauer leisten kann, die Entwickler "zu bestechen" (mal salopp formuliert). Lasst uns hoffen, das DX11 Games die neuen Möglichkeiten reichlich nutzen!! Und vielleicht ja nicht nur für optische Spielereien


----------



## Bucklew (22. September 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Es wäre einfach sinnvoll Standarts zu definieren und das könnte man, wie auch bei den restlichen Grafikeffekten per DX machen.


Tja, dazu müsste MS aber erstmal so eine komplette Physik-SDK zusammenknüppeln. Also frühestens mit DX12. Aber warum sollten sie das tun, wenn einfach alle Physiksoftware auf ComputeShader zugreift?



DaStash schrieb:


> Danke für den konstruktiv, dezenten Hinweis auf meinem Tippfehler.


Immer gern. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, wie du vom S/X unten links auf der Tastatur zum I oben rechts kommst - wohl dicke Finger 



frEnzy schrieb:


> Das beschissene an PhysX ist ja, dass es ausschließlich auf der Hardware eines Herstellers läuft und auch nur dann, wenn noch andere Einschränkugnen eingehalten werden. Darum wird es sich in dieser Art nie wirklich durchsetzen!.


Klar, deshalb gehörts ja auch einem Hersteller. Man sollte allerdings erstmal abwarten, welche Einschränkungen mit Bullet mitkommen, da wäre eine Hersteller-spezifische Einschränkungen auch möglich.


----------



## frEnzy (22. September 2009)

Klar, eine Beschränkung bei Bullet wäre möglich. Eine Beschränkung wäre aber auch dämlich! Ob es sie geben wird, weiß offiziell noch keiner, darum ist es müßig darüber zu diskutieren. Hoffen wir mal, dass das ganze wie "angekündigt" über OpenCL mit "true industry-wide support" abgefrühstückt wird und dann kann da jeder mitspielen und nicht nur die Nvidianer


----------



## rubbelmeister (22. September 2009)

Bei der ganzer Diskussion muss man erwähnen, dass die Spec für Physik Standard schnell ausgearbeitet werden muss, sonst wird sich die Geschichte wie mit OpenGL wiederholen. Dann wird wohl der Zug für offene Physik-Standard abgefahren sein.
Nur als Info: die letzte OpenGL-Version wurde so spät verabschiedet, dass die nur mit Mühen an DirectX10 den Anschluß halten kann. Soweit ich weiß, basieren alle letzte und kommende Spiele auf DirectX und nicht auf OpenGL. Wo OpenGL noch große Verwendung findet, ist in prof. Grafikdarstellung
Und ich finde, dieser Standart wird erst dann lebensfähig, wenn noch ein "Großer" dem Standard sich anschließt, wie z.B. IBM. Ob Bullet als groß zu bezeichnet ist, bezweifel ich. 
So lässt sich neuer Standard leichter durchsetzen


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (22. September 2009)

mr-lo schrieb:


> Du wirst dich wundern, aber mit meiner alten ATI Rage Pro(.. Turbo AGP) konnte ich OpenGL-Spiele zocken.



Ähm....  Open*G*L ist ein Counterpart zu DirectX, also hauptsächlich für Grafikberechnungen. Open*C*L hingegen ist eine Grundlage für Programmcode, also ein Counterpart zu CUDA/Stream und DX11-CS. Open*G*L gibt es schon fast so lange wie es echte 3D-GPUs gibt, Open*C*L kommt allerdings erst demnächst raus bzw muss noch von den Herstellern implementiert werden.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (22. September 2009)

Naja,offentlich bringt es mehr als es schadet.


----------



## Dark_Eagle (23. September 2009)

mr-lo schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das Nvidia PhysX für ATI-Karten anbeiten wird bzw. Physk umschreiben wird. Man hat ja erst vor kurzen den Parallelbetreib von ATI-Karten und Nvidia-Karten, wobei letzteres als PhysX-Beschleuniger dient, softwaremäßig gesperrt um Physik wirklich nvidia-only zu haben.


Haben sie sogar schon. Nvidea hat Ati PhysX angeboten, aber die haben abgelehnt


----------



## Citynomad (23. September 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Tja, dazu müsste MS aber erstmal so eine komplette Physik-SDK zusammenknüppeln. Also frühestens mit DX12. Aber warum sollten sie das tun, wenn einfach alle Physiksoftware auf ComputeShader zugreift?
> 
> Klar, deshalb gehörts ja auch einem Hersteller. Man sollte allerdings erstmal abwarten, welche Einschränkungen mit Bullet mitkommen, da wäre eine Hersteller-spezifische Einschränkungen auch möglich.



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil  Bullet ist eine offene Physikbibliothek. Das heißt, dass sie frei verwendet werden kann, also von JEDEM. Da gibt's keine Beschränkungen. Daher muss auch MS keine integrieren. Damit es für Entwickler einfacher wird und man sich nicht in "30" verschiedene SDKs einarbeiten muss um bei jeder entsprechenden Engine und für jeden Grafikkartenhersteller Physikeffekte zu ermöglichen wurde Bullet geschaffen. Diese API kann jetzt dank OpenCL auf jeder Karte die DX11 unterstützt ausgeführt werden. Computeshader sei Dank!

Für OpenCL gilt das Gleiche! Nur deshalb gibt's sie schließlich. Es ist ein offener Standard der JEDEM zur Verfügung steht und die Arbeit für Entwickler vereinfachen soll. Du musst ein Programm nur noch in einer Sprache schreiben und sie kann auf jeder Karte ausgeführt werden. Man muss sich also nicht auf einen Hersteller festlegen und kann somit seine Software weiter verbreiten bzw. spart sich Entwicklungsarbeit.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. September 2009)

Dark_Eagle schrieb:


> Haben sie sogar schon. Nvidea hat Ati PhysX angeboten, aber die haben abgelehnt


Ja, aus gutem Grund!

Die Bedingungen waren wohl für AMD nicht akzeptabel...


----------



## DaStash (23. September 2009)

Ich hatte gelesen das Nvidia einen zu detailierten Einblick in die technischen Details von AMD haben wollte, aus Implementierungsgründen. 

MfG


----------



## boss3D (23. September 2009)

Ich würde es nVidia von ganzem Herzen wünschen, dass sich PhysX endlich als Griff ins Klo herausstellt und endlich untergeht ...

Die Leistungskrone bei Single-GPU Grakas hat AMD/ATi seit heute ja wieder und Technologieführer sind sie jetzt auch noch. Da kann man nur noch sagen: Weiter so!  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## klefreak (24. September 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ich würde es nVidia von ganzem Herzen wünschen, dass sich PhysX endlich als Griff ins Klo herausstellt und endlich untergeht ...
> 
> Die Leistungskrone bei Single-GPU Grakas hat AMD/ATi seit heute ja wieder und Technologieführer sind sie jetzt auch noch. Da kann man nur noch sagen: Weiter so!
> 
> MfG, boss3D




hab gerade das hier gefunden:
Rage3D.com : ATI Radeon HD 5870 Video Card Performance Preview [ DirectCompute - DaHoff on the Job ]

ist zwar in englisch  aber das interviewthema Direct-COMPUTE mit Dave Hoff ist sehr interessant...


mfg Klemens

ps: die hier besprochenen Dinge betreffen neben Physik auch F@H und andere Bereiche


----------

